
Ruffled Feathers - Thevet
http://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/whooping-cranes-texas/
======
foofoo55
Wouldn't punishments of only jail time and big fines increase animosity from
the shooter towards the birds and those protecting them? What about getting
the guy to work alongside biologists and others caring for the birds for a
while? Teach him that they are more than just targets or animals to be
conquered.

~~~
mikestew
We all know the type (and if you don't, hang out in rural America more). All
your suggestion would do is let him know that he got off easy. A little jail
time will give him the contemplative time he needs to decide whether or not
this is the course he would prefer that his life take.

Because there is no "animosity toward birds" to be corrected. He just likes to
shoot shit, all the better if it's a living creature. Ever wonder who shoots
road signs? This guy.

~~~
hga
_We all know the type (and if you don 't, hang out in rural America more)._

This is a human universal, not in all people, of course, but the urge to
destroy for some sort of twisted pleasure is hardly limited to the domain of
shooting in rural areas (and, heck, there's way too much unjustified shooting
of people in urban areas), it just takes different forms elsewhere.

Ever see someone kill their own company, or division of it, just out of some
similar sort of bloody mindedness and urge to destroy (even if they also have
an urge to create)? Or regress to childhood, there are those who love to build
sand castles, and those to love to destroy the sandcastles of others.

